# Mahogany & Purpleheart Triplets



## screaminskullcalls (Mar 9, 2014)

Just finished up these calls for a customer in Mississippi. One for him and each of his hunting buddies.
Mahogany box with Maple end blocks and purpleheart inlay. Maple & Mahogany base, Purpleheart Paddle
with Maple inlay. Tanks for lookin'
Mike

http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/3_Call_Set.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## DcoTim1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Those are nice!


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 9, 2014)

now there sharp.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 9, 2014)

Those are beautiful. They will be very proud to get those.


----------



## myingling (Mar 9, 2014)

Great work ,,


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice boxes. Rick


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 9, 2014)

Those are too pretty to be taking out hunting !


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sort of speechless...and for anyone that really knows me, well...you know!




Scott (outstanding inlay works) B


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Those are cool.

Ray


----------

